# Phil Heath Skipping Arnold Classic Sharp Move



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Training a Full Year the â?????09 Mr. O Will Benefit ‘The Gift’ Joe Pietaro | MuscleSportMag Finishing third in his first Mr. Olympia, Phil Heath has decided to concentrate on moving up the ladder with Sandow on his mind. The bodybuilder known as â?????The Giftâ???? has decided to skip the Arnold Classic in March and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

